# B14 SE-R VS The Evil Egg



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I am looking into purchasing an SR20 powered vehicle and I was wondering what the pro's and cons of the B14 SE-R and the NX2000. And out of curiosity how do the NX2000's compare to the CRX SI's? Thanks


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

NX2k= fully independent suspension while the B14 uses a beam axle.The NX is also a little lighter and MAY have AD22VF brakes up front.Other than that, it's a matter of styling prefrence.If you want the most ovoid car since the AMC Pacer, get an egg! Otherwise, get a Classic or 200sx SE-R.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

NX2K... those honda boys won't know what hit them. 

"WTF?... is that french?"


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

I say go for the best one u can find... they're all great in their own way. it all depends on u... w/ a b13 or b14 se-r, u'll have a better aftermarket... thats probably why i'd choose a classic or a 200.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

NX's have a rust problem though.

Seth


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

Check out www.gonzonx.com. The site's dedicated to the NX and has a great article that one of the major car mags did a comparo of a VW Golf GTi, CRX Si, and NX2000. (and it's a major reason why I got my NX)


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

Also, CRX's have a very bad rusting problem. Under the black trim at the bottom of the car, the metal will completely rot out (as well as in the rear wheelwells and floorboards). Pretty much everywhere. Under the trim is hard to see tho, because you have to take off the plastic (alot of people won't like you doing it). Overall, any car can have a rust problem, depending on where it's from and how well it was taken care of. My NX is from Fl, and doesn't have very much rust (none that's hard to repair). One of my CRX's was from TX and the floorboards needed sheetmetal welded in. Go figure...


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *NX's have a rust problem though.
> 
> Seth *


not to totally disagree with you, but i have seen no such problems. ive got 140k+ miles on the body of my NX and rust is definately one of the last things i worry about.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

That's impressive,
I have yet to personally see an NX without some rust somewhere. Especially around the fenderwells and by the back seat. Also the T-tops.

Seth


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

well im not sure, but i dont believe the t-tops have much metal to be rusted, its mostly glass and rubber. and now that i think of it, i really SHOULD take better care of my body, now that its approaching pretty high miles


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i luv the NX2000...2 bad they're rare here...i'll just stick with my USDM Silvia(pretty catchy for a 240...)


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

it really is a rare find of a car... kind of sad too since they are so great. i consider myself lucky to own one.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I just purchased a 91 Wht Nx2000 and i love it. Straight sleeper stock and it has nice breaks.


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah, the stock brakes are great. 4 wheel disks with larger diameter than any other stock B13's


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

rust is a problem on all b13 and b14 cars, crx's too but think about it, if it hasn't been taken care of its at least 10-11 years old, there is a chance of rust on all of them, get which ever is in best shape


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

yep, thats how it usually works--your take care of your car, and it takes care of you


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......anyone looking for a nx2k? theres a ton of em here in new hampshire all of a sudden :-/


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

i have the car, but one thing i REALLY DO need is a replacement chin-spoiler. i have searched every where and cant seem to find one new or used for the life of me


----------

